# Woodpenpro's Designer/European pen kits?



## jbswearingen (Sep 12, 2011)

Do any of you guys have experience with these kits?  I'm looking to expand my offerings of pens for sale and am interested in these.  I already carry his Cigar pens and am pretty happy with the quality of the components.  I'm looking for something along the Slim Line style, but not so plain.

Any feedback is appreciated.

http://woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/designer-european-pen-kits.html


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 12, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> Do any of you guys have experience with these kits?  I'm looking to expand my offerings of pens for sale and am interested in these.  I already carry his Cigar pens and am pretty happy with the quality of the components.  I'm looking for something along the Slim Line style, but not so plain.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> http://woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/designer-european-pen-kits.html


I've only used the Magnum Cigar, and the Ambassador myself.

I like the color/shade of his black ti, but beyond that haven't had much experience with him.

It's too soon to tell if the one's I used have had any problems since they were just recently given as gifts. Time will tell.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Brad, it's been a while since I used their kits, but as I remember, the Euro kits are good. One reason I used their kits is because they are about the only supplier I could find that carry such good military branch clips. I have used a number of the Marine and Army insignias and a few rank marks. On most of those, I matched them up with Euro kits.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm... I like the clips. One looks very Baron/Jr Gent -ish. 

Never thought to look at theirs. I may have to do a trial order soon. :biggrin:


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Don, the clips are very well made and of heavy construction (solid cast, not embossed). They carry every branch of the military plus Police and Fire Dept. I have used a couple of the Police clips, and they are top-drawer.

Please excuse the poor pics; I was just starting out and I had not built my light box yet.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 17, 2011)

Your question was about the quality of the kits/components. If I recall correctly the kits are PSI kits. If I'm wrong someone will set me straight. I use a lot of PSI slimline kits and 7mm kits and like them especially the comfort pen (without the grip) and the trimline(WPP Ambassador). 

I don't make euros or designer but they are just 7mm kits with a different CB and finial. I suspect the quality is comparable to the other 7mm kits.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



jbswearingen said:


> Do any of you guys have experience with these kits? I'm looking to expand my offerings of pens for sale and am interested in these. I already carry his Cigar pens and am pretty happy with the quality of the components. I'm looking for something along the Slim Line style, but not so plain.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> http://woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/designer-european-pen-kits.html


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 18, 2011)

I started my pen turning on the European pen kits... they're not near so complicated as they sound.  I don't know anything about WoodPenPro's Euros, but have bought a few of his Tapa Pacific's and I think some Cigars... I like his kits and service is great.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 18, 2011)

I've used hundreds of WPP's designer/euro pen kits and found their quality to be equal to any other euro kit with the same plating.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## arioux (Sep 18, 2011)

Desiger uses 7mm tubes and the sane transmission as the slimline.  WoodPenPro kits are good and Jimmy is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  I appreciate the input.  I've spoken with Jimmy via phone a few times and will also vouch for him being a top-notch guy.

I think I'll be adding the "military" line to my site soon.


----------

